# New Architecture : Vertical City



## Pazzini27 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I am interested in a subject which I think has not yet been addressed, that of building the city. 
What good is it? 
In fact, as we see more and more, environmental issues are huge now. Whether or mixed density, we see questions architects are building more and more high buildings to save the surface ground. 
As in such buildings, there are more and more all types of functions 
( Mixed-use buildings). 
They are so high and diverse that we could compare it to a city in vertical development. 

Building : Building generally large masonry used to accommodate people, animals or things. (See little Robert) 

City : physical and social environment formed by a meeting of organic and relatively large building whose residents are employed, mostly within the city. 

That's quite a series of questions I ask myself. 
I will launch the debate on these issues semi-open, because I try to give my opinion. 

Turns Does it towards urbanization in 3 dimensions?
Does the towers are not the premises of the city in the Middle Ages, which through its walls are protected against attacks? 
An extension will she be?

Having everything close to home reduces the cost and Pollution of horizontal transport. 
Networks transportation will have a major issue in the role of relationship it is between these types of buildings. 
Elevator with new and future technologies will he the new preferred means of transportation? 

What is the relationship between the man and the city? 
The report on this scale human unites us all. 
Will it not a city the size inhumane, which advocates the gigantism, the symbol, the excess? 
A city is not in a few years, but more comprehensive, multi centuries with these periods of glory and doubt. 
The new cities in France such current near Paris or those living near London well? 
What is its development in relation to ancient cities? 

We know that architecture depends part of the economy but should we follow? 
The towers are they not capitalism, power, being overbearing, to be able to control everything and get closer to God? (Tower of Babel, the Pyramids, etc.)

What will happen to this building in the future? A t one think what is the lifetime of this type and building that will become after the demolition, dismantling? 

The fact of living a great height will separate us from the ground, the nature instead. 
How to open your window has a height of 600 meters with this wind? 

This is obvious already from the nineteenth century, that the individual took precedence over the community, but it is consistent and that's works in terms of city planning, 
should we not work if only a minimum set? (Dubai) 

What is the role of architects in all of this? 
Should he have developed this follow those who think only their image, 
then it is so much to do. 

These buildings are really public? 
Our means of locomotion at all are our feet and it is horizontally. 
The man moves horizontally, nature is vertically the building is the link. 

Several Utopias have been thinking: 
- Future of Coexistence System 
- Contemporary City by Le Corbusier 
- Millennium Tower N. Foster 
- No-Stop City A. Branzi 
- Volante Hablik City 
- City of Mesa Soleri 
- Walden 7 R. Bofill 
- Instant City of Archigram 
- Compréhensive City of Michell & Boutwell -
- Monte Caro Project by Peter Cook 
- Sky City 2000 Takenaka Corporation 
- Radiant City by Le Corbusier 
- Garden Cities of E. Howard 
- Space City by Y. Friedman 
- Broadacre of FLWright 

Currently several projects are underway and others remain in the state of design: - 
SOM's Burj Dubai 
- Triangle by Herzog & Demeuron 
- Elephant & Castle Hanzah and Yeang 
- Logistic City JDS 
- Bionics Tour de Cervera and Pioz 
- TRY 2004 
- V. Callebaut Lilypad 
- Masdar N. Foster
- Vanke Center S. Holl 
- Bryghusprojekt AOM 
- Tour Signal J. Nouvel 
- Dubai Renaissance OMA 

Voila I hope to start the debate and it will be rewarding. 

I await your response .

If you got more information on this thema, it will be great.


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

I think that the vertical construction - is very promising. But I'm afraid of elevators. Therefore, there will be hard to live ...


----------



## NaomiWats (Jan 30, 2013)

Probably not a good since there will be so many practical issues arise and also in the other hand it may help to create the urge to invent new technologies.


----------



## tanvirbajwa1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Networks transportation will have a major issue in the role of relationship it is between these types of buildings.


----------



## Gaga Redberry (May 8, 2015)

Eventually this project would require some really smart inventions to overcome many practical issues that will arise in the process


----------

